# Critter Nation Litter Pans



## RatBaby (Aug 30, 2013)

Ok, as some of you may know I now own a critter nation. My two rats live in the top and my chinchilla lives in the bottom. Currently I am using fleece as bedding but I don't know how long I can keep going with it. My chinchilla is very easy to clean up after and does not really have a smell. His feces are solid and don't dirty the fleece when I sweep them up. I can clean his part of the cage in about a half hour. My rats, well, they are pretty messy. I feel that the fleece is retaining their smell and it smells terrible. My parents do not like me to use fleece as bedding because they do not like the smell and they do not like washing my animal's blankets in our washer and dryer. I used bedding in my critter nation for the first week or so of having it. It was a huge mess because I only have the pans that first came with the CN. I think bedding would be the best option for me but I need to buy DEEP pans for my cage. I am aware that bass equipment sells the large pans but do they also sell the pans for the levels in each section of the critter nation? I need to buy these pans soon. My mother is the one who mostly complains about my babies smelling. I have tried my best up until now to make it so she never has to see, smell, or buy anything for my animals. Are there any other places where I can buy deep pans for my CN? What are your suggestions?


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Can you use a plastic storage box? I have one under my CN with all of my ratty bits in it and I've often wondered about just filling it with substrate and sliding it into the cage, seeing as it fits so perfectly underneath it.
Although, it probably wouldn't last two minutes if your rats are chewers, I don't think...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Have you tried putting a towel or absorbent cloth under it, it won't smell as bad. I don't personally own CN but am getting a DCN for Christmas. People have told me that the fleece doesn't absorb, it just drains the urine under the fleece so the pan is wet and the whole cage is stinky.


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

Lowe's & Home Depot both sell black plastic bins that fit well in the bottom of a CN. They are cement mixing tubs. The pans are slightly different at each store -- one has more sloping sides. You'll probably want the one with more upright sides. (I forget which store has which)

You _may_ need to slightly shave off a 1/4 inch on one side for it to slide in easily.


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

For the half-shelf, you could use a walmart storage container. I found a photo of what I mean --- just pardon its current use (bunny litter pan).
This one is about 18"x24" so should fit nicely on the half-shelf.


----------



## RatBaby (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't want to use plastic because it would be fatal to my chinchilla if he ingested it. I would like my cage to look uniform throughout. I am just going to spend the money on the pans from Bass equipment but I need to find out if they also make the smaller pans for the levels inside the large levels.


----------



## DobiePaws (Aug 25, 2013)

For my critter nation I just line the shelves & floor with newspaper and fold it up every 3-4 days and throw it away. Very easy, less than 15 minutes to clean & disinfect the cage every few days. I do use plastic embroidery canvas on top of the newspaper in a few areas (like under their sleeping igloo) to keep them up off their own urine soaked papers. They do have litter pans also.


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

How would your chinchilla get to the plastic if it on the rat side? The pan suggested is a cheaper version of the standard deep pans and works just as well. 

What is the chinchilla walking on now?

And a bit off topic, but what temp do you keep the environment at? Chins prefer it cool and dry, whereas rats prefer it warmer.


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

I have the cement mixing pan in my critter nation. And it works very well. And although it is plastic it is a VERY VERY thick plastics. I have had it for over 8 months now and even though my boys a big chewers they haven't even attempted to chew the pan. I really really like it. It keeps all the mess off the floor and keeps the smell down by using litter. I tried the fleece before but it didnt work for me either. My rats chewed it and the smell was pretty bad. I got my pan at Home Depot. It looks good in the cage. Thanks 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## RatBaby (Aug 30, 2013)

Poisoned, I would like my cage to look uniform throughout so if I use the plastic with the rats I'd have to use it with my chin. I'm a little obsessive compulsive when it comes to these things. My cage is located in my room. I wouldn't say that it is dry and is about average room temperature. I keep blankets and little things in my rat's section for them to sleep on. They have a big plastic ice cream box that they love to drag their blankets into. I usually will put some bedding in the box with them and they will sleep in there. I always check their tails to make sure they are not too cold. My chilla, he seems to be comfortable and I have examined his entire body and from what I've read, he is a healthy chilla.


----------

